# Review: ND Aquatics



## Crossocheilus (23 Aug 2014)

On Friday I ordered my tank and cabinet from ND after a long process of me asking a million and one questions and Carolyn being VERY helpful (and patient). The amazing thing is that my tank will be delivered Thursdays next week! This is because they happened to already have the glass cut, but still they are building and delivering a tank in under 1 week.

I have ordered:
90 x 45 x 45cm rimless bracless optiwhite tank
90 x 75 x 45cm cabinet in metalic grey BUT I found if you ask they can make the scabdinavian style flush on all sides with the glass.

All this for £474 delivered.

I will update this once the tank has been delivered.


----------



## pepedopolous (23 Aug 2014)

Is that the price for the aquarium and cabinet together?


----------



## Crossocheilus (23 Aug 2014)

Yep


----------



## pepedopolous (23 Aug 2014)

Whoa, some places charge almost that much for the tank alone!


----------



## Crossocheilus (23 Aug 2014)

I just hope its good! It seems like plenty of people would recommend them, the only thing that could be not great is the silicone, not as discreet as say ADA or NA. But for this price I'm happy. Anyway this is all speculation I will see what its like when it arrives!


----------



## Andy D (23 Aug 2014)

The silicone is not as discreet as ADA or NA but on my tanks it is very neat.


----------



## sanj (23 Aug 2014)

I will add a third, "ND tank silicon work is definitely not on par with TMC signature, NA and certainly not ADA", but they are very good value for money. The look is middle of the road, excellent prices and good service.


----------



## Crossocheilus (23 Aug 2014)

With the silicone, I've heard people mentioning that they are going to need to scrape off some silicone, I assume this is excess from outside of the tank rather than the silicone inside the tank that goes diagonally across the join?[DOUBLEPOST=1408826472][/DOUBLEPOST]





sanj said:


> excellent prices and good service.



I completely agree with this, I've saved nearly £200 off a tank and cabinet delivered from TGM and so if there is a bit more silicone I'm sure I'll manage.

Just checked tgm ada prices and it would have been £509 just for the tank. Maybe one day...


----------



## Crossocheilus (23 Aug 2014)

This is the pic from ND Aquatics website and shows the silicone work ( how accurate this is I don't know) but looking at where the silicone on the float glass is in front of the black silicone you can see the extent of it. On my current tank from MA's seashell range, the silicone has gone kinda white ish, whereas in this pic it is absolutely clear; thoughts?


----------



## Andy D (23 Aug 2014)

It is white ish. I have attached a pic of my bare tank to see if it gives you an Idea. I only have the front in optiwhite.


----------



## Crossocheilus (23 Aug 2014)

Cool thanks Andy I just wanted to check, thanks for clarifying. I think that looks fine,  I don't mind a bit of silicone.


----------



## HenrySheehan (5 Oct 2017)

Do you still have the tank and cabinet? Thinking of placing an order for the cabinet and just wondering how has it weathered since 2014.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Crossocheilus (5 Oct 2017)

Hi Henry,
The tank and stand are still in use, the cabinet is generally in great shape. There has been slight swelling from some joins in the (melamine?) covering due to them getting wet. Obviously with more careful use this would not be a problem. They do also silicone seal the inside base of the cabinet so leaks from a filter etc won't cause swelling.


----------



## Zeus. (5 Oct 2017)

Crossocheilus said:


> There has been slight swelling from some joins in the (melamine?) covering due to them getting wet. Obviously with more careful use this would not be a problem.



Same here on mine on the hood, due to being sloppy when trimming plants, cleaning bits of floaters out then leaving them on the mid bracing piece. Easy enough to change if /when it becomes an issue. All my fault.


----------



## Zeus. (6 Oct 2017)

HenrySheehan said:


> Thinking of placing an order for the cabinet



Did you a little vid of the cabinet/Hood



Hope it helps


----------



## HenrySheehan (6 Oct 2017)

YouTube are still processing your video. Must be savage 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeus. (6 Oct 2017)

Strange ! Was processing it when I left home. Though it would be fine if I just posted the link.

Sent from Mountolympus via neural interface


----------



## HenrySheehan (6 Oct 2017)

It's up its up
Thanks for posting the video, cabinet is perfect and for that money it's a no brainer really. 

Your tank is looking amazing by the way. (As usual) 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeus. (7 Oct 2017)




----------



## HiNtZ (7 Oct 2017)

My first tank was an older ND marine square with overflow box and sump. I ran my planted tank with it for two years. Loved the black thick silicone as it was very well done. Almost machine like. If I could afford a brand new one (but bigger), I wouldn't even bother to look what other manufacturers were offering.


----------

